# Mazzer Major or Royal grind dial accuracy



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone fancy one of these ?










I have a few printed off on high quality gloss paper , they just stick on .

Oh yeah , Robur and Kony obviously fits the scale too


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd love a couple please Gary.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Did you stick the arrow on your zero point?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Will it fit on a SJ if so yes please


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hook me up to gary


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd like one of these for Roy


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

funinacup said:


> I'd love a couple please Gary.


PM me....... : )


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Hook me up to gary


Address dude.....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Did you stick the arrow on your zero point?


No my zero is another sticker just to the left


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lewis said:


> I'd like one of these for Roy


PM me........... : )


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Will it fit on a SJ if so yes please


Sorry no. I think its too big for the 'dinky' grinder you have . Youre welcome to try tho


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

If you make any up for the super jolly I would buy a few as mines peeling off slightly


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont think the angle of the curve would be right for the SJ..... Perhaps with some scaling down or careful work with scissors.

Ive got one set left....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

These have all gone now, Coffeechap I still need your address dude


----------

